# Outlook 2003 cannot accept meetings



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey all-

I have a user who cannot accept meetings in Outlook 2003. When she clicks on the "Accept" button, nothing happens. She has tried tentative and decline as well but nothing works. This is happening on all meeting requests. There are no error messages associated with it. The screen does not change at all. Any ideas?


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Create a new profile and see if it happens:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829918


----------



## scayne (Sep 24, 2007)

I had the exact same problem. Reason unknown.

Here was my fix:
1. Kill all services relating to Microsoft products (i.e. Word, Outlook, Messenger etc.) 
2. Then from the Run line, enter "outlook.exe /cleanfreebusy".

I found this website with some other switches that may be more helpful if this doesn't work. http://www.petri.co.il/outlook_2003_command_line_switches.htm

Good luck.


----------

